# computer bluray player or stand alone?



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

So it is confirmed I am getting a bluray player for my b-day. I have to decide weather to get a comp one that will burn or a stand alone one. 
Do comp ones need updates and can they do things like bd live? I have never had a bluray b4, so I dont know what options I can and cant get on a comp one as compared to a stand alone. With a computer bluray I can make a copy of movies as a back up in case kids scratch em. Anyone with any insight please share with me and tell me the advantages of each type and the disadvantages if any.
! more question, Would I even benefit fom a bluray player, I have a projector that can display 480p 720p and 1080i, and a tv that will do the same. Thanx


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

You need to take a close look at the cost of blank bluray disc. You may find that burning them cost about as much as buying used ones that have the audio and everything done correctly.

Another concern would have to do with getting the updates to play disc that weren't correctly mastered. Can't help but think that it would be a bigger problem than dealing with mainstream players.

Then you have the question about what to do with 3D. How much do you really want to drop into a technology that's being replaced.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

is 3d gonna replace 2d? I have programs that will copy exactly perfect (friend uses it). The computer drive seems so much simpler, smaller slot ready to drop in etc...but if a stand alone has better picture quality or better faster updates etc.... I want that. For $200 I can get 25 blanks with the player/burner

http://cgi.ebay.com/LG-Blu-ray-8X-S...C_Drives_Storage_Internal?hash=item3caaae2758


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*[mod comment]* - If you are talking about copying disks it is illegal and in breach of copyright and this thread will be closed.

As for the topic if using a HTPC which can play BD I have both, but prefer to use a standalone player as the quality and ease of use is better.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought the law allowed one back-up only copy? If not then I wont do it. I may have been mis-informed. Recruit you stated the quality is better from the stand alone? That is where my main concern is. Also do you need a hdcp compliant video card to pass full resolution, and if so does my card do it? I have a Pny Nvidia Geforce 6600 256 mb pci-e. Some cards say that they are HDCP compliant and some do not. Thanx


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bassman_soundking said:


> I thought the law allowed one back-up only copy? If not then I wont do it. I may have been mis-informed. Recruit you stated the quality is better from the stand alone? That is where my main concern is. Also do you need a hdcp compliant video card to pass full resolution, and if so does my card do it? I have a Pny Nvidia Geforce 6600 256 mb pci-e. Some cards say that they are HDCP compliant and some do not. Thanx


The term backup was not used only mentioning copying which is illegal, If you have bought a disc and back it up then that is different, obviously your post was not clear on that and wanted to make people aware of this.

Ref to your point, HDCP is required when running full resolution 1080p24 and for HDMI input most certainly even when using the adapter to convert DVI to HDMI, your card is not the most powerfull one and may struggle if trying to play BD at those resolutions, I use an ATI 4870 card and is powerful enough to do the job, I do feel though that a dedicated player is the best for enjoying BD films, something like the Sony S360 is a bargain and gives excellent results for not much outlay plus you are able to bitstream the HD audio which I cannot do with my current HTPC which converts to LPCM instead.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

The OP would also have to BUY software to play bluerays on the computer BD player. Power DVD or WinDVD whatever and their associated problems. I bought an open box special stand alone player and use component connections to my old 1080i CRT HDTV and 7.1 analog to the old AVR. works great. No handshake issues and I get DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, and the software can be a bit buggy sometimes too, well I found that has been the case with both Power DVD and WinDVD


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

My Samsung BD player gets Blockbuster and Netflix movie rentals by internet download along with Pandora radio, You Tube and newer players have more features every year! Best Home Theater improvement for reasonable investment!

Edit: Oh ya, you can get a good BD player for the cost of a proper Vcard, player software, internal BD optical drive etc and it comes with an excellent remote control.

2nd Edit: The Samsung BD-P3600 works perfect on my Acer H233H monitor thru HDMI.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I still need to know if comp bd players need updates like stand alone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the cost of getting a computer to run BluRay and its software You will be spending allot more than a decent stand alone player. For under $200 you can get a very good quality BluRay player that will preform better than most PCs running on board players. A Pc based Player will still get updates but you wont get them as fast or as often as the stand alone players.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I have all software already. I have Powerdvd ultra with blu-ray support I have sound card that supports dolby and dts and it is all configured as I use it for my ht already with a dvd drive. I am surprised that the HTPC isnt as popular as stand alone stuff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bassman_soundking said:


> I have all software already. I have Powerdvd ultra with blu-ray support I have sound card that supports dolby and dts


but it does not suport the uncompressed audio?


> I am surprised that the HTPC isnt as popular as stand alone stuff


its a pain to configure and allot of people have compatibility issues.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> but it does not suport the uncompressed audio?
> soundcard or powerdvd? I can pass 7.1 analog or bitstream. My receiver doesnt decode newer audio formats anyway.
> 
> its a pain to configure and allot of people have compatibility issues.


this is disappointing, as I really wanted to keep it simple (not add extra external components) for my theater upgrades. I call stores like Bestbuy etc...they dont know anything there it seems. I hate knowing more than the stores and supposed pros.


----------

